

Fun typewriter written in ClojureScript/React - brucehauman
http://cmdrdats.github.io/undertype/

======
sgarrity
Just an experiment, I know, but is it Chrome-only?

~~~
CmdrDats
Ye, sadly - I tried to make it as browser agnostic as possible, but I had a
very tight time schedule for it - but PR's welcome! :D

